# Hey everyone,



## wc3 (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm new to bodybuilding and I am here to learn from others and meet people. My goals are to to simply transform my body into something I can be proud of. I am 5'4 and I weigh 160.  Male Age:22. I am a overweight for my height but I want to build muscle mass first and cut weight second.  I guess work from the inside out if that makes sense. I don't know my body fat % yet but I would say I am average Joe fat. I am just looking for a place to start so any advice is welcome..  Thanks


----------



## brazey (Apr 30, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## tornluv143 (Jun 16, 2015)

Welcome buddy.. and your at the right place for information!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 16, 2015)

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

